# Underwater video of barracudas attacking our Big 'ol kingfish



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Filmed out of Palm Beach Inlet on 8/29/9. Also got some footage of a couple sailfish we caught.

Click below to watch the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/6343390

Here are some still shots from the video:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Great video quality! What kind of cameras were you using?


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks. It is a panasonic Lumix fx37. I am really impressed with the camera, especially with the price right around $200.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

question is do you still fillet it and cook it after all that?


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

absolutely! just hacked off the end by the teeth marks and got a bunch of meat still from that fish.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

FLnewfisher said:


> absolutely! just hacked off the end by the teeth marks and got a bunch of meat still from that fish.


Hell yea! Would have done the same.

Great Vid!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

that there is some of the best video ive seen with fish on...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Great video!


----------

